# How Do You Burn A Downloaded Game To A Cd



## bradybunch2700 (Jul 7, 2008)

I WAS WONDERING IF YOU COULD BURN ONE OF MY FOOTBALL GAMES TO CD THAT I DOWNLOADED , IF SO HOW DO I DO IT 



THANKS BRADY:wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Which game is it and where did you download it from?

If it's just a single file, what format is it (zip, rar, iso...)?

Do you have the original installation files for the game or just the files in your games folder?


----------



## henok shiferaw (Jul 7, 2008)

when i turn on my pc the monitor stays off


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi henok shiferaw, 

Could you start another thread here please.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a pity, but what does it have to do with burning games to CD?


----------

